# Kontoverbindung



## evek

Hola

Estaba tratando de leer una carta que nos dieron en mi clase de alemán pero hay un término que sinceramente no puedo encontrar una traducción apropiada, busque en el internet sin exito 

Unsere Kontoverbindung entnehmen Sie bitte der Rechnung

Dedusca usted nuestra relación de cuentas de la factura ??????  

No soy muy bueno traduciendo, ayudenme por favor


----------



## Sidjanga

evek said:


> [..]Unsere Kontoverbindung entnehmen Sie bitte der Rechnung
> 
> Dedu*z*ca usted nuestra relación de cuentas de la factura ??????


Hola, *evek*, y bienvenido/a al foro.

No sé si habrá un término comparable e igual de "conciso" en castellano como esta expresión muy usual en el lenguaje bancario alemán.

La idea (_Verbindung_) es proporcionar los datos necesarios que te permitan establecer una "conexión" entre tu cuenta y la de una empresa u otra persona física a través de la cual se puedan hacer transferencias bancarias (siendo éstos el número de cuenta, el nombre del titular de la cuenta, el número de identificación (??) del banco, quizá el IBAN, básicamente).

No estoy segura qué formas válidas hay en castellano para expresar lo mismo (el conjunto de estos datos), quizá formas diferentes en diferentes países, pero posibles opciones podrían ser

_los datos de nuestra cuenta
conexión bancaria_ ??

*entnehmen*: no diría _deducir _(que suena a procesos matemáticos o suposiciones inciertas ), sino simplemente _tomar_, o _consultar_, o algo parecido: 
_Consulte/véase la factura por nuestros datos bancarios_, o algo así; ya sabrás más o menos cómo se dice esto en castellano

Bueno, espero te sirva, y te agradezco que me des tu opinión acerca de mis conjeturadas propuestas.

Saludos


----------



## elroy

Para "entnehmen" quizá se pueda usar "sacar".

_"Los datos bancarios" (?) se podrían sacar de la factura. _


----------



## Sidjanga

elroy said:


> Para "entnehmen" quizá se pueda usar "sacar".
> 
> _"Los datos bancarios" (?) se podrían sacar de la factura. _


Sí, en genereal, _sacar _me parece el mejor equivalente de _entnehmen_, pero en este contexto bancario me suena un tanto coloquial. (?)

A ver qué dicen los demás.

Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

Estos datos se suelen conocer _datos bancarios_.

Al acuerdo por el cual se autoriza a la empresa a cobrarse de la propia cuenta es _domiciliación bancaria_.

Supongo que sería algo como:
_
Puede consultar nuestros datos bancarios en la factura.
Puede obtener nuestros datos bancarios de la factura.
_


----------



## evek

Mil gracias a todos, increible explicación, de verdad gracias, espero que el alemán alguna vez me sonria


----------



## evek

Hola de nuevo, hoy tuve mi clase de alemán y llegamos al término de Kontoverbindung, en sí la frase que escribí era: 

Unsere Kontoverbindung entnehmen Sie bitte der Rechnung

Ya que el contexo era una carta comercial donde se pedía a una persona que pague su deuda, la profesora al final lo tradujo como:

"El dinero puede ser depositado en nuestra cuenta,  cuyo número  aparece en la factura"

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## Sidjanga

A mí me parece más bien una interpretación que pretende no dejar ni el más mínimo lugar a dudas, que una traducción.

No sé en castellano (en caso de la frase "_Puede consultar nuestros datos bancarios en la factura."), _pero por lo menos en alemán, aunque no ponga nada más que esta frase, se sobreentiende que se le está pidiendo al destinatario que efectivamente transfiera la plata, y no sólo que goce de la lectura de la factura o de alguna de sus partes.


----------



## Dudu678

Estoy de acuerdo con Sigianga, es una interpretación muy imaginativa.

También estoy de acuerdo en que uno, en principio, quiere los datos para efectuar un pago.


----------



## evek

si, a mi también me parecio una interpretación muy libre pero expresa la idea general verdad? 
Supongo que la profesora pensó que en una carta comercial en castellano la traducción exacta quedaría poco natual.
Muchas gracias por sus aportes, el alemán es un idioma muy exacto... XD


----------



## Sidjanga

> [..] el alemán es un idioma muy exacto... XD


Bueno, justamente aquí parece que el castellano, por lo menos según los gustos de tu profesora, necesita ser más exacto y precisar lo que en alemán se debe sobreentender del sentido de una frase medio indirecta, ¿no? 


> Supongo que la profesora pensó que en una carta comercial en castellano la traducción exacta quedaría poco natual.


¿Sí? ¿Queda poco natural?
No sé.
¿Qué pone normalmente en documentos comparables en países de habla hispana, o, en tu caso, en Perú?


----------

